# Audacity doesn't recognize the mic



## Dr. Oizo (Apr 26, 2008)

I just got Audacity on my computer again and i have never had a problem with it. But now it cant record because it can't find any recording devices. I don't have any problems with recording using windows standard recording application. Does anyone have any solutions? I have googled the problem without succes.

Any help would be greatly appreciated
regards
- the doc


----------



## Dr. Oizo (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok i just had to make sure the recording device was plugged in before i started the program ^^ pretty stupid


----------

